
Building Searchable Encrypted Databases with PHP and SQL - CiPHPerCoder
https://paragonie.com/blog/2017/05/building-searchable-encrypted-databases-with-php-and-sql
======
pendexgabo
This is really prune to errors due to concurrency, race conditions, etc. There
are several ways to do this "The Right Way":

\- you can just use LUKS and mount the db storage on top of it. \- you can
just use built-in encryption at rest [1] \- etc.

[1] [https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/data-at-rest-
encryption/](https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/data-at-rest-encryption/)

